# Oh My Goodness Someone Stop Me....



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Its bad guys. This addiction. Real bad. 
Like, seriously. My parents either don't care or trust me WAY too much because it is way WAY too easy to sneak fish into the house, I swear.... :lol:

Ahem.
So, I went into Petco alone for some plants and Lizard food. My Petcos selection is generally kind of....meh for the most part. Its just a small little Petco. So, I thought I would be safe. 
I really REALLY thought wrong....
He gave me the eyes. And his coloring....ohmygoodness. I have SUCH a soft spot for Dragons, especially unusually colored dragons. I just....I couldn't leave him. He had to come home with me. 
Thank goodness for that Aqueon tank sale! :lol:

I haven't decided on a name quite yet, but I'm tossing around a few options. I've got some ideas. Hopefully he'll be named here in a couple of days. 
I just took a couple of pictures of him in his cup real quick here, but I felt the need to share. xD I'll get some better shots when I get him all set up in his new home!


































































On another random note....I have such a thing for blues lately....first Sherlock, then this guy....and there were a few other blues that were just lovely in Petco tonight....
xD Anyway...enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Omgosh I am so in love with your fish xD I saw Sherlock the other day! Another very, very beautiful find =) I hope to find a halfmoon that speaks to me when I go to my lfs in two weeks, but oh~ never seen a dragon betta up here. he looks so cool!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thank you!! xD Geez, I'm so in love with him to...hes definitely got an adorable personality too. VERY curious, VERY attentive, and quite spunky! Hes going to really enjoy his new 5 gallon. 
Oh, best of luck with your search!! xD Who knows? Maybe you'll find that surprise little dragon somewhere on the shelf. ;D


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Its bad guys. This addiction. Real bad.
> Like, seriously. My parents either don't care or trust me WAY too much because it is way WAY too easy to sneak fish into the house, I swear.... :lol:


LOL! I hear you on that addiction. And I laughed at this ^^^. :lol:

Wow, that blue iridescence is amazing.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, oh yes. xD Its an addiction for sure. A bad one.
But, I've got the time and the space and the funds...and no other pets besides my grumpy little spoiled Leo who takes up my 20 long, so why not? 

Thank you!  The flash makes him look a little more teal actually, in person hes a much darker blue coloring.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

He is so pretty!!!! Nice find!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thank you!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the metal-ish look!


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Awww he's beautiful.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! 
Yeah, he does have a few copper-lookng scales going on....really, I would have loved to have seen his parents and the rest of his spawn. I'm really curious about what combination made this little guy, and what his brothers and sisters had looked like. xD


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

My creative thinking includes a black copper and a sea blue or something.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, there a definitely a nice Black copper in his lines somewhere, probably not as a parent though. I bet theres a nice blue dragon in there somewhere as well....


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

are you kidding?! I'ld have bought him too - he is the most beautiful!! I love how he looks. Good job to get him. Nice.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Maverick!


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sooooo pretty!
He's a gorgeous little creature.
I myself ended up with 3 today (I only wanted thermometers, I swear!)
But the store I went into, I've never been into and they have these guys in about 3/4 cups! And some of them had barely an inch of water, even though they had wider vases/cups! (Don't worry, I made the guy add water, I promise!
I picked up a blue and white, and then saw a sign discounting them when you buy three (almost a free betta) so I picked up a pale little guy who may not even survive, but I sincerely hope that he does, because I don't see why he shouldn't. And then I was looking at them and trying to decide which last one to take with me... for a while. 
Suddenly, my man walked up behind me and said, "get that red one and let's go, babe"
"The red one? Are you sure, babe?" I've always been attracted to the blues and blacks, you see, so that's what I have. And a "chocolate-ish"... And as of today, there's a salmon-y colored little dude.
"Yup. I pointed at the one I want. Pick him up and let's go"
So, now there is a red amongst my rescues, too. He looks hardy. He's also going to be staying at the boyfriend's house, because I'm running out of fish-space.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys!! xD

Oh my goodness, a discount when you buy three?! Oh geez....hopefully the stores around here don't have those discounts! I'd be over 20 bettas before the end of he year!! 
I hope your little rescue pulls though too!! Its always so satisfying, watching the ones in not so great health heal and turn into the gorgeous fish they're meant to be. x3

Actually, I ALMOST walked out without him. I had kinda wanted to get a baby betta, raise it up and make that my Christmas/winter project since lately I'd been missing my babies and feeling a little sentimental(when I bred a few years back, my babies were born around this time and hatched December 3rd)....which I'll still probably, do, but the few babies they had didn't really call to me. I walked around the betta shelves a couple of times, trying to talk myself out of this guy.....but the second time I leaned down to look at him I knew there was no way I was walking out of the store without him. xD So, I go him and my plants, hid him in my bag after paying, and snuck him home.

Oh! And actually, I have a bit of a similar story...
I informed my girlfriend though text of my most recent purchase by saying "So, I went into Petco alone..." And because she knows me WAY too well, I got the response of "Oh god, how many fish?" :lol:
I assured her it was just one and sent her a picture, and her reaction was....mind, put slightly less appropriately and elegantly "Holy crap thats a beautiful fish.". xD Pretty sure he won her over as well. <3


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> Maverick!


Don't you think that something more in theme with addictions and fetishes would be more appropriate? :lol:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuckee said:


> Don't you think that something more in theme with addictions and fetishes would be more appropriate? :lol:


Oh my goodness. :lol: Even this smiley does not appropriately express how hard I'm laughing right now.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Oh my goodness. :lol: Even this smiley does not appropriately express how hard I'm laughing right now.


You and me both. :lol: Maybe you should call him Dragon. It's just an idea. BTW, he's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! :-D
And thank you for the name suggestion. xD I have a couple in mind though, I just gotta decide!

I got a couple pictures of him this morning in the sunlight. Yay for no flash!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Great find. I would've snatched him up. lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! xD
His substrate and extra plant won't be coming in until tomorrow/Tuesday, but I'm going to be setting him up in his new 5 gallon here in just a bit. 
Hurray for the Minibow tank sale! xD


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Are they still $30? :O


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup! Not free shipping anymore, but they're still $30! The black ones just restocked so I ordered another one...xD


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

What a gorgeous little guy!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

They're not $30 on the website for me, but I saw them at the store last week for $30. Ahh  
Oh well. Have a name for your fishy yet?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! x3

Really? I just ordered another earlier today....I mean, it was a few dollars extra with shipping, but still WAY cheaper then the usual $60.

Nah, still haven't completely decided on a name yet! xD So many decisions....


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Oh my goodness. :lol: Even this smiley does not appropriately express how hard I'm laughing right now.


Heheheh... I know, right?
I thought I was being very clever. Not at all joking, but hilarious just the same.

The new three boys look better. The blue seems slightly discombobuled still, but the pink-y and red are happily giving their new homes the 4-millionth over.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuckee said:


> Heheheh... I know, right?
> I thought I was being very clever. Not at all joking, but hilarious just the same.
> 
> The new three boys look better. The blue seems slightly discombobuled still, but the pink-y and red are happily giving their new homes the 4-millionth over.


Haha, it certainly was! :lol:

Aww, I'm glad to hear that they're all doing better! Thats fantastic!  Do you have any pictures of them up anywhere?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sooooooo he finally has a name now! xD My girlfriend came through with a fantastic name suggestion that definitely fit him perfectly, so he has now been deemed....Nightwing!! ;D
And I have to say, I'm SO in love with this little guy right now! He is the spunkiest little thing, let me tell you! Currently hes chilling in a bare bottom 5 gallon as I want for his substrate, extra plant, and permanent 5 gallon digs to come in, but he is ALL over the place! One of the most active halfmoons I have EVER had, thats for sure! xD Such an amazing little guy, I'm SO pleased I brought him home!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

He's so gorgeous! I want to steal him. xD 

Nightwing does fit him!  At first I read Nightjar and wondered how he resembled a bird until I reread it. lol :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thank you!! xD

LOL! Well, close enough! xD


----------

